# Blaster dryer things



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not familiar with this brand. I have a small B-Air dryer that blows at 30,000 fpm at its high speed. I've used this with the standards, but have taken the plunge and purchased a much stronger dryer because it was taking too long to get the big dogs dry with my little blower... I think the 36,000 fpm would be fine for a mini - much better than a human hair dryer, that's for sure!! Good luck with whatever you decide!

Barb


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you for the tip, I don't even understand what all the numbers mean so am buying blind as such, not sure what numbers I am looking for the blaster to have hehe.

I am looking at some other dryers, is Wind speed:38m/s--48m/s faster or slower than Variable speed air flow 24,500-36,000 FPM.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

AAACK!!! That's MATH!!! I HATE math!!! :lol: I know that the FPM means "feet per minute". I _think _the M/S would be miles per second(?) but then you'd have to figure out how many miles per second equals how many feet per minute... I know I did it once before when my hubby was looking at Shopvac blowers. The Shopvacs measured in miles per second I think... but I didn't keep my calculations. Do you know any math geniuses??


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Shhh I see, I'll see of I can convert it then, thank you ^_^


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know about the money part but I can tell you the description sounds like a long lasting excellent dryer for a mini. I would not recommend that for a nrewfoundland breeder but its more than adequate for you. One difference I want to explain is power versus noise level. The variable speed driers are great for scared dogs. They sacrifice power (even on full blast) for lower decibels. The normal 2 speeds are my favorite. The variable speed switches also cause a large price increase over the 2 toggle switches. The 2 speed comes in LOUD and LOUDER. However, I am accustomed to it and prefer a shorter period of more noise than a much longer time period drying with lower noise. The high speed on the 2 speed has so much power, I could dry a mini poodle nice and fluffy straight in 12-14 minutes max.


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

Just a thought, but I think it is more likely that it is talking about meters per second than miles per second. 

I used an airforce master blaster 2 weeks ago to dry a 25" standard poodle and it took about 2 hours by hand. 

I purchased a K-9 III blower/dryer yesterday to dry the same 25" standard poodle in 30 minutes ... no joke. I had no idea there would be that much difference between quality dryers.

However, you won't need that much power for a mini, but it does illustrate the importance of understanding what you are buying. I did a lot of research to determine whether I wanted the AF MasterBlaster or the K-9 (and I knew I would get either the II or the III). I went with the the K-9 and am very glad I did. I knew that after finding an opportunity at a do it yourself bathing place that had a dryer for me to use. Took me awhile to find one that had one of the dryers for me to try. That allowed me to determine that the masterblaster was not powerful enough for my needs.

I recommend you try to find that dryer to try or at least see before you buy it.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not sure we have diy bathing places over here, iv never heard of one. I can see if any shops sell them but I'm not sure how much help seeing it would be if I couldn't use it to dry him. Panda doesn't particularly like being dried but after being told he isn't allowed to bite the drier he grinned and bared it bless him. I guess I could end up spending 100£ and still dry panda slower than with my hair dryer. Panda is 17.5" tall so is a large mini. It's good to know about the sound vs power aspect of the dryers. I doubt I would be able to get a good dryer for £100 though too. But thevwhole point of me getting it is to dry him quicker, it takes me about an hour to dry him with my hair dryer ( although I have never timed it) and he isn't very fluffed out which would make trimming him more hit and miss. Hmmmm evidently I need to do much more research. Thank you everyone


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I also have the K9 II. I purchased it at the recommendation of my groomer..who has the K9III and after reading here about others experiences with it. I timed the drying of Stella(standard in a lamb cut) yesterday and it took 30 minutes. Using the technique my groomer uses and was also recommended here..the "bounce method" after blowing the main water off..it goes super fast! I have to turn off one motor to do Stella's ears and topknot. Its just too powerful and makes the hair tangle and she doesnt like to. I would think the K9II would be almost too much for a mini on the legs and head...but you could always use only one motor. Good luck..I know what you mean about making these purchases..you want to get the right equipment. Its a big investment for one thing!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

you might also want to look at the MEtro quick draw- this is what i use and it's hands above better and faster hten a human dryer. And i'm doing standards with it- drying up in about 45 minutes. It has about the same force as the next step up in the metro's. price rocks on it too


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Am I looking for the most fpm or m/s that I can get or are there other factors to consider as I swear some of the more expensive ones don't blow air as fast..?


----------

